# Wheel opinions......



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Considering both of these wheels for my E92 Alpine White M3 due in April. 19inch only (20s are too big).

What do you guys think? I'm not going to touch anything else including lowering as I really dont want to mess with the M3's handling so I'll live with the slight gap between arch and tyre.

These....



















Same wheels different finish, I'll go for the finish above with the car being White...










and the other wheel option...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think option 1 looks far classier and less 'bling'


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

NickP said:


> I think option 1 looks far classier and less 'bling'


I agree


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Leg said:


> Considering both of these wheels for my E92 Alpine White M3 due in April. 19inch only (20s are too big).
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm not going to touch anything else including lowering as I really dont want to mess with the M3's handling so I'll live with the slight gap between arch and tyre.
> 
> ...


Option 1  
I think the graphite alloys /white paintwork, will definately look better 

Tom.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Another vote for option one. You know my opinions on black wheels. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Another vote for option one. You know my opinions on black wheels. :wink:


You won't like the wheels I've ordered then!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmm option 1 for me too, look really nice.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for option one. You know my opinions on black wheels. :wink:
> ...


Well, there's no accounting for taste is there! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo option 2 for me Rich will look 8) on a white M3


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Black only - naff. Dark silver - nearly naff 

Black with silver rim - neat and nice!

Anything else and I won't be knocking on your door in April :wink: 

Dave


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Option 1 defo..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

option 2. Otherwise you may as well just get coloured BBS CHs, which are lighter than the Breytons and possibly better-engineered too.

Check out these:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108960


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> Considering both of these wheels for my E92 Alpine White M3 due in April. 19inch only (20s are too big).
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm not going to touch anything else including lowering as I really dont want to mess with the M3's handling so I'll live with the slight gap between arch and tyre.
> 
> These....


Definately option 1 for me but why has it got a door handle in the front wing?

Graham


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Option 2 however look here and call David

www.vipstyle.co.uk

Lots of levely wheels that would do an M3 real justice all custom built and assembled by hand.

Look at the VS-XX on this link http://www.vipstyle.co.uk/Work%20Alloy% ... 0VS-TX.htm

you can specify dish size and they wont weigh a tonne, also any colour centre under the rainbow so you could keep the gun metal centre with the dish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do they not have kerbs in the Vale of York :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Considering both of these wheels for my E92 Alpine White M3 due in April. 19inch only (20s are too big).
> ...


Prolly for the same reason someone stuck wheelbarrow handles in the back end of yours. :wink:


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

What do they weigh compared to the originals?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Black with silver rim - neat and nice!


That's what I've gone for, but the trouble was finding a nice style that has the ridiculously high BMW offset!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Oooooooooooh! :wink:

Graham


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Prefer the 1st option, but why are you changing wheels so soon - what are the standard wheels like? Are there any interesting OEM options?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

raven said:


> Prefer the 1st option, but why are you changing wheels so soon - what are the standard wheels like? Are there any interesting OEM options?


Â£1200 for the optional 19s on the M3 and I want a set of track wheels. Standard 18s are better for track so its coming with them and I would rather stick a couple of grand into a set of quality aftermarket 19s. For Â£2000 I get a set of 18s and a set of 19s instead of paying Â£1200 for a set of OEM 19s that everyone else has and that dont provide the best wheel option for track. Makes sense.

My TT arrived on the Friday and by Monday teatime it had Â£5000 of suspension, handling and other mods including the CHs on it. Why wait?

I have to admit I really like the option 1s but I like the options 2 too. My main concern with those is that at 19 inch, due to the design, they look small. For example, whilst I like the BBS LM, due to the split rim, they dont have that big chuny look that CHs have IMO. :?

Choices, choices.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

you know what i think.... 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> For example, whilst I like the BBS LM, due to the split rim, they dont have that big chuny look that CHs have IMO. :


It must be due to the fact that i've turned 30 now, but I prefer that these days. Less of the 'Roller Skate' look. 

This is what I've chosen in 18" (excuse the piss poor pics!)...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Should look good Kev, when are they going on the car?

I have the Anthracite CK's on mine, which look a little less chunky than the CH's due to having longer spokes.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Should look good Kev, when are they going on the car?


I pick them up end of March, to ensure that they won't be going on until all the salt on the roads has gone. That will help keep them in tip-top condition for the summer.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> you know what i think.... 8)


Yup, definately leaning towards the GTS Race in Anthracite.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Here you go Leg...Sorry about the small disks, I couldn't motivate myself enough to do it...did the reflections tho'


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Look a lot like these:










How much do they wheigt compared to these "original" wheels ?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Prefer the 1st option, but why are you changing wheels so soon - what are the standard wheels like? Are there any interesting OEM options?
> ...


OK, I guess that makes sense. I think I must just be very boring in that I never like to have something on my car that isn't OEM. Can't explain it - I guess I'm a manufacturer's dream. 

Saw my first M3 on the M40 the other day. Even in my least fav colour (that dull red they do it in) it looked absolutely fantastic. Think you've got it spot on with your colour choice going for the white. 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Rebel said:


> Look a lot like these:
> 
> How much do they wheigt compared to these "original" wheels ?


They are the original CSL wheels aren't they. Love em for some reason.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Res, nice one. I had my heart set on black with a polished edge but these GTS Race wheels do look nice and really suit the car. Im also wary that polished edges are a complete nightmare to repair if kerbed and it is a daily driver......

Someone did post the weight of them in one of the umpteen threads I've trawled reading up on wheels. If memory serves 13kg was mentioned but I cant find the damned thread now. I might be way off on the weight thing, my memory isnt what it never was.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ResB said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Look a lot like these:
> ...


Indeed. And i think they look perfect on on a new M3.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


They do look nice, these are an example (not the actual) of some black centered wheels. Now they are sat together with the other examples of wheels I expect I'll stare at them for hours trying to make a decision.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not with those fussy screws/rivets all around rim. Far too busy-looking. :?

Had a play with a brand new shiny silver M3 this am on M4. Looked v nice in early morning sun (even with the stock wheels). Good stance on the road - great front to rear lines. Bonnet and front work really well on road. Back end diffuser a bit over styled - I guess that would disappear in the right colour.

Pressured him into opening it up a little. Sounded nice. The dolphin grey RS4 in same queue looked quite dull and ordinary by comparision. Not that I would obejct to one.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Not with those fussy screws/rivets all around rim. Far too busy-looking. :?
> 
> Had a play with a brand new shiny silver M3 this am on M4. Looked v nice in early morning sun (even with the stock wheels). Good stance on the road - great front to rear lines. Bonnet and front work really well on road. Back end diffuser a bit over styled - I guess that would disappear in the right colour.
> 
> Pressured him into opening it up a little. Sounded nice. The dolphin grey RS4 in same queue looked quite dull and ordinary by comparision. Not that I would obejct to one.


These are the actual wheels I was considering vs the GTS Race ones Gary, still have rivets (albeit fewer than those Hamann wheels in that pic) and I know what you mean with regards to them. Most people seem to be leaning towards the GTS Race wheels and as I tend to be as well, its probably a no brainer.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you serious? Do you like the last ones? :?
They are not 19 inch by the way.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the deep dish ( do i say this right?)
The centre is much more deeper than the outside from the wheel.
This fit's perfect by the design from the car.
"Flat" wheels don't in my opinion


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Are you serious? Do you like the last ones? :?
> They are not 19 inch by the way.


No they are poorly photoshopped by me so could be any size at this stage.

Im not so keen tbh Rebel, I agree with Gary, too fussy. Have to examine all options before making a decision though, always shop around before you buy, Im from Yorkshire dont ya know, tighter than a ducks arse.

The GTS do that deep dish thing too, especially on the rears, looks great.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Pitty these ain't avaible in 19 inch, look good also.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Strange design on the M3 Race Version.
Any pic's from these wheels somewhere?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Pitty these ain't avaible in 19 inch, look good also.


Those are what will be on the car when it comes. Bit boring but best suited to track use.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

No brainer IMO, these look "agressive" on the car, the split rim is more of a luxury wheel IMO


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg,

Make sure you speak with Alan Smith at "Motorsport Wheels" in Seacroft, Leeds. He'll do you a belting deal I'm sure on what ever you end up going with.

Tel: 0113 218 8777
email: [email protected]
web: http://www.mswuk.com/


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Strange design on the M3 Race Version.
> Any pic's from these wheels somewhere?


Now that looks friggin awesome [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

If I were to sell the house, car(s)..... Nah, still couldn't manage it. 

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Had a play with a brand new shiny silver M3 this am on M4. Looked v nice in early morning sun (even with the stock wheels). Good stance on the road - great front to rear lines. Bonnet and front work really well on road. Back end diffuser a bit over styled - I guess that would disappear in the right colour.


There 2 or 3 knocking around Bristol at the mo. It might be just me but I reckon they look quite compact? One of them is white, and VERY nice it is too! Discreet to the untrained eye, which is perfect.

On the subject of wheels I found out today that the wheels I ordered are in fact the incorrect offset (the fecked up!), so back to the drawing board! I might just stick with some JCWs.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Had a play with a brand new shiny silver M3 this am on M4. Looked v nice in early morning sun (even with the stock wheels). Good stance on the road - great front to rear lines. Bonnet and front work really well on road. Back end diffuser a bit over styled - I guess that would disappear in the right colour.
> ...


Nah, keep at it, get something different.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Had a play with a brand new shiny silver M3 this am on M4. Looked v nice in early morning sun (even with the stock wheels). Good stance on the road - great front to rear lines. Bonnet and front work really well on road. Back end diffuser a bit over styled - I guess that would disappear in the right colour.
> ...


I saw the white one upo at Lovetts pre delivery. Looks nice. Seen 4 so far on road: silver -good; white - V good; graphite; good maube too subtle; and that dull red white I do not like.

Agree that car looks quite compact on road and very neat. The 3 coupe slightly Elongated tail that lessens appeal of SE coupes, disappears with the flared rear arches. Overall effect very balanced pleasing - deffo best 3 series. Very M Motorsport, without trying too hard.

I think Rich's white example is going to be a highly satisfying car to pick up come delivery day.

Kev there is an off white Cooper that lives near the bridge - just around corner towards bridge from. the Avon gorge hotel. It has nice black wheels with sliver rims (and I think no studs/rivets) that even Amanda commented on last sat as we were going for coffees. It also has the black roof and ABC pillars. Not bein ga huge Mini fan, it looked very good. Take a drive round after work or sat morn to check it out. :!:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> I think Rich's white example is going to be a highly satisfying car to pick up come delivery day.


Me too, getting very excited now but still 2 months to go. Dealer told me that it was at the docks last week so I should be able to go and see it soon. Photos to follow asap.

Got a black one of these coming on the 1st of March for knocking about in, now THAT'S quality designing...

...Ok Stan, put that house brick next to that other house brick. Yeah thats it, now stick a milk bottle top on each corner. Tadaaaaaa, the new Jeep Patriot! Who needs a wind tunnel! :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Got a black one of these coming on the 1st of March for knocking about in, now THAT'S quality designing...


Do you want some 22" wheels for it 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Got a black one of these coming on the 1st of March for knocking about in, now THAT'S quality designing...
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooooo, cheap runabout, dont you start!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you sure :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Positive, before long Ill need a cheap runabout so I dont have to use the tarted up Jeep with you about. :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Saw 2 brand new M3s this am on b3349. Back to back. One white and one black. Both looked great, but you couldnt see th CRP roof on the black one. The white was The One.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

yup ive seen a couple of white ones now too. awesome looking car, couldnt see what wheels they had though as they were going around and around a bit too fast :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> yup ive seen a couple of white ones now too. awesome looking car, couldnt see what wheels they had though as they were going around and around a bit too fast :lol:


Probably the optional 19s, most of the UK M3s will have em on. Partly why I dont want them (plis whilst they work on most colours I think silver wheels on a white car just doesnt go).

Still up in the air on wheels, some more Ive seen on my long journey around the net...Im leaning to one of these designs but Ill hold comment till some of you have passed opinion...White car remember...

Volks - Too much white?










Thought the gunmetal ones on an earlier page, in black with a white edge (as per the red edge on the white wheels above) might look good on a white car...










An outsider (im looking at everything here)..










Another one...










Breyton CS...(with the centres painted black)










Spirits from the 1st page..










GTS in gunmetal..










Again with a white lip...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > yup ive seen a couple of white ones now too. awesome looking car, couldnt see what wheels they had though as they were going around and around a bit too fast :lol:
> ...


Breyton or BBS get the best quality of manufacture and nothing that will significantly (ie more than 10%) increase unsprung weight


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well after sleeping on it and Gary's typically delicately delivered opinions the white ones are out as are the OZs (purely due to design as I believe they are light). I think the ASA wheels are out too as I think they are too heavy. I prefer the Breyton Spirits to the flames so Ill remove them as well.

So that leaves an ever decreasing shortlist (and I will pick one from this list cos otherwise Ill be at it for months) which consists of...

Breyton GTS in black plus a white lip around the edge (not shown)...










Breyton CS...(with the centres painted black)










Breyton Spirits (would have the bolts painted black to match the inner wheel)










Breyton GTS in gunmetal..


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Spirits


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Still up in the air on wheels, some more Ive seen on my long journey around the net...Im leaning to one of these designs but Ill hold comment till some of you have passed opinion...White car remember...
> 
> Love these, and a new design for Breyton, they are lighter than the 2 piece wheels as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Still up in the air on wheels, some more Ive seen on my long journey around the net...Im leaning to one of these designs but Ill hold comment till some of you have passed opinion...White car remember...
> ...


Can you get the top ones and deliver them with a white edge (is it vinyl?) Jon? Im guessing the answer is yes, you always seem to say yes.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I will have to find out Rich, I think they only do them in Hyper Silver, Black and Ball Polished.

The Black is actually dark grey, so there will be definition between the wheel and tyre as on the Blue car with them on


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> fire_storm said:
> 
> 
> > Just been having a quick look on the BBS web site I see they have a bundle of new wheels out now.
> ...


..meant to cross post.

CHs are almost certainly going to be lighter than the Breytons and come in e90 M3 fitment.

BMW M-Fahrzeuge 3er Reihe E90 M390

CH 016 brillantsilber 8.5 x 19

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CH 017 HA brillantsilber 10 x 19

..obviously these are silver part numbers,


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

These in black. The polisched lip around looks good.
But i would prefer Gunmetal

Or the GTS which are the best from the rest. (which is rubbish)
But i don't like the cheap centercap on the GTS wheel

M3 CSL wheel in gunmetal would be my very first choice on the new M3.
The same wheels thar are on the concept version from the M3


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry guys, CHs are out. Great wheel but been there done that remember. Want a change.

GTS vs Spirits I reckon.

Gunmetal or blackif GTS. If black, white lip probably.

Oh before I forget, Rob, you're an idiot. You've spent a year slagging my wheels off you berk and now you are saying they are your favourite with a bit of black paint on. Prat.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> I will have to find out Rich, I think they only do them in Hyper Silver, Black and Ball Polished.
> 
> The Black is actually dark grey, so there will be definition between the wheel and tyre as on the Blue car with them on


I think the red edge Ive seen on some black wheels is vinyl Jon so I guess any wheel can have it? Wish I could see some on a bloody car, dont want to f*ck up and get something that doesnt work.

I started off really keen on the Spirits although I would need to tone the bolts down by having them black to match. Now I like the GTS as well. Like the dish effect on the rears especially. Whilst i like the gunmetals I think black would look best on a white car but I reckon it has to have an edge, either polished lip or, probably best, the white lip.

Choices, choices.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

White dish perhaps Rich?

I see this being the big thing in 2008 - coloured dishes that is


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LEG i said i would take the gunmetal ones. CSL wheel or the GTS (with the cheapy centre cap)

Hey Poser, i never said i would choosed the black ones. Black wheels are made for pimps.

Good to hear you will choose the gunmetal GTS wheels. Wanna bet?
I know you better than your wive does, by now.
You will buy the GTS.

I will remember you in April. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> LEG i said i would take the gunmetal ones. CSL wheel or the GTS (with the cheapy centre cap)
> 
> Hey Poser, i never said i would choosed the black ones. Black wheels are made for pimps.
> 
> ...


Well that makes no sense at all Rob.

1. Just above this post you say you like the BBS Ch in black with a polished lip. You even go to the trouble of placing a pic in your post you imbecile.
2. I didnt say I would choose the gunmetal, I actually expressed a preference for the black ones but am undecided
3. Then you say I will choose the gunmetal GTS, insinuate I wont (wanna bet) and then say I will.

What exactly is it that you are smoking you daft Dutch donkey?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg, just take a look at my post. I never said i would choose the black.
I said those BBS are the best from all the rubbish was posted above.

If you read well i said i would choose the GTS, and indeed i know for sure you will do also.

And at last, i see you are calling me words like , cock, imbecil etc etc.
Strange, you never see me say those words to anyone on the internet or in real live. I think it's all got to do with education.
Do you say these words in daily live also to some people?
You mummy did a fine job with raising you :wink:

At least try to be funny witouth all those frustrated nasty words  
You can see which english members do have some style and who don't.
A BMW wil match perfect with your manners. Don't forget the sunglasses and the bodybuilding lesson's :wink:

Can't wait to hear you choosed the GTS wheels in gunmetal


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Breyton GTS in gunmetal for me, without a doubt. Look fantastic


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oops


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

and again..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

bloody debug


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> Breyton GTS in gunmetal for me, without a doubt. Look fantastic


Having now seen the car with the standard 18s that are gunmetal that Might be an option. Still fancy teh black versions too though. Need to decide soon, arrgh!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Arrghh


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

for crying out loud


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Think these might just win my cash.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I quite like them.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'Quite' being operative word?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I really dont want to mess with the M3's handling


If you don't want to mess with the handling then use what it come from the factory...size I mean.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > I really dont want to mess with the M3's handling
> 
> 
> If you don't want to mess with the handling then use what it come from the factory...size I mean.


V has a point. chnage the unsprung mass too much , and all of M Divisions 1000s of miles pounding the Ring, culd be undone in an instant.

Hence my thoughts about BBS.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> > I really dont want to mess with the M3's handling
> 
> 
> If you don't want to mess with the handling then use what it come from the factory...size I mean.


They are the same size and weigh just about the same (investigating that now but as far as posts on M3Posts are telling me they are pretty much the same weight).


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> Think these might just win my cash.


I do think think they look great.

What I would be worried about is the strength of the wheels as well as the wieght and the way they look. I only say this after spending Â£1600 on MTM Bi-motos for my S4. I bought them because they looked great however the first one buckled within a month, manged to balance it out a bit, however eventually all 4 buckled badly within 6 months. I am now back on the standard wheels and have ordered a set of BBS LM's (which i should have just bought in the first place) just a word of warning. Don't make the mistake i made by ordering wheels on looks alone. On every previous cars i have used BBS wheels and never had an issue, and will be sticking to them in the future.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fire_storm said:


> I do think think they look great.
> 
> What I would be worried about is the strength of the wheels as well as the wieght and the way they look. I only say this after spending Â£1600 on MTM Bi-motos for my S4. I bought them because they looked great however the first one buckled within a month, manged to balance it out a bit, however eventually all 4 buckled badly within 6 months. I am now back on the standard wheels and have ordered a set of BBS LM's (which i should have just bought in the first place) just a word of warning. Don't make the mistake i made by ordering wheels on looks alone. On every previous cars i have used BBS wheels and never had an issue, and will be sticking to them in the future.


Hi Fire

Noted. Take a look at my sig image m8, BBS CHs in 19 inch that have been on my TT for 2 years. I'm told Breytons are just as good a quality and the same weight as the factory 19s. However, I am looking into this now and have emailed breyton for the specs.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

fire_storm said:


> I do think think they look great.
> 
> What I would be worried about is the strength of the wheels as well as the wieght and the way they look. I only say this after spending Â£1600 on MTM Bi-motos for my S4. I bought them because they looked great however the first one buckled within a month, manged to balance it out a bit, however eventually all 4 buckled badly within 6 months. I am now back on the standard wheels and have ordered a set of BBS LM's (which i should have just bought in the first place) just a word of warning. Don't make the mistake i made by ordering wheels on looks alone. On every previous cars i have used BBS wheels and never had an issue, and will be sticking to them in the future.


Interesting point BUT the OEM RS4 wheels on the B5 S4 were made by BBS and all had problems with buckling as the metal used was too soft.

BBS have a good reputation as do OZ, MOMO, Rondell, Ronal.

Most German aftermarket tuners wheels are made by Rondell and Ronal e.g Oettinger, Schnitzer, Carlsson, AMG, they all have TUV approval and are probably the best quality wheels on the market.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> fire_storm said:
> 
> 
> > I do think think they look great.
> ...


D'oh should have spotted that, then you know exactly what i am talking about and how good BBS wheels are. I just wish i had done a bit more research into the MTM's before i bought them.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fire_storm said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > fire_storm said:
> ...


Had a ride home in my m8s S4 convertible last night.

He cant drive for shit + S4 + country roads + I'm a crap passenger = laundry bill :lol:

At one point I believe I screamed 'what sort of fucking line do you call that to take a roundabout?' :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> V has a point. chnage the unsprung mass too much , and all of M Divisions 1000s of miles pounding the Ring, culd be undone in an instant.


Do BMW change the suspension based on which wheels you order from them?

If not, so long as the aftermarket wheel does not weigh much different to the OEM options, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Settled on black Breyton GTS Race in 19 inch and having a white lip painted on at a bodyshop. OEM 18s for track.

Just need to decide which tryes to put on. Ive always been impressed by Pirelli Pzero Neros that I have had on the TT or I could get teh same tyres as the OEM 19s come with. Damn, one decision leads to another. :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Tyres seem to be such a personal decision these days, I cant recommend the michelin PS2's enough. However, I think if it were me I would go with oem spec rubber - as long as they werent those run flat things.

What size tyres are needed? Obviusly 19's but what aspect etc?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe best to go with the OEM tyres as these are often developed for the car itself. Did the M devision have a special tyre created something like Porsche do?

I highly recommend Michelin PS2's in the P Zero price range or even the Yokohama Parada


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > V has a point. chnage the unsprung mass too much , and all of M Divisions 1000s of miles pounding the Ring, culd be undone in an instant.
> ...


I doubt it, but as little as 10% extra unsprung weight can affect balance as I understand. And BMW will most definately have a total unsprung mass in mind for all OEM wheel tyre combos.

But at 32lb for breyton rears compared with 24-26lbs for factory items, I'd have reservations with an M3. That is no small difference.

Thread on weight of Breyton Wheels:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84344

According to this unsprung weight with centrifuge is equivelent to 4X sprung weight for each extra pound. The centrfuge not only affect springing and damper bump and rebound, but the torsional effect of that exrta weight also affects mountings and bushings ie geometry

Of course your tyres can also weigh as much if not more than your rims. This is why you should also stay with recommended brand OEM control tyres, since they are all within target weight range for total wheel/tyre combos that many clever people have spend many hours refining to get the car handling as intended.

It one of the reasons why you are paying a premium for an M car. Changes should be carefully considered imho


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm told that the GTS Race is particularly light. This is a brand new wheel so hopefully it is. However, before I confirm any final order I'm getting the specs.

Weights...

OEM 19s are reportedly 24/26

BBS 19 CHs are 24.1/26.1

BBS 19 LMs are 24.5/25.5

Breyton Race GTS in 19s are ??/??

If they are more than a lb heavier than the BBS/OEM then its a none starter and I'll look at teh BBS range again. My CHs have been excellent so it wouldnt bother me to get BBS although a change would be nice.

Im expecting the Breytons to turn out to be a similar weight though but we will see!

Tyres wise I'm sticking to the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2s that were developed for the M3. They are marginally more expensive (about Â£1100 for a set of 4) than Pirellis etc but lighter and worth the money.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> Tyres wise I'm sticking to the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2s that were developed for the M3. They are marginally more expensive (about Â£1100 for a set of 4) than Pirellis etc but lighter and worth the money.


A good choice IMO


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> I'm told that the GTS Race is particularly light. This is a brand new wheel so hopefully it is. However, before I confirm any final order I'm getting the specs.
> 
> Weights...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm told that the GTS Race is particularly light. This is a brand new wheel so hopefully it is. However, before I confirm any final order I'm getting the specs.
> ...


Im driving JBell mad with questions (he can source the wheels) and TTej mad asking for opinions. He accused me of being an 'old lady' when it came to making decisions last night. Git.

Buggered if I can find the breyton weights anywhere though and they havent responded to my email yet. Jon is gettingt he specs though, top man!

Im determined it will be spot on so I aint jumping in blind.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Leg,

linky to some nice pics i am sure you have seen but i think the top pic is of the breyton splits... Just to drive you even more mad with choices :lol:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115456


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> Leg,
> 
> linky to some nice pics i am sure you have seen but i think the top pic is of the breyton splits... Just to drive you even more mad with choices :lol:
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115456


B*satard! :wink:

Mind you, some BBS LMs with the centres painted black might be a good idea. I always thought they would look small in 19 on an M3 (with it being bigger than a TT) but if they are 19 then they look good. Light too.

Hmm....


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Tyres wise I'm sticking to the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2s that were developed for the M3. They are marginally more expensive (about Â£1100 for a set of 4) than Pirellis etc but lighter and worth the money.
> ...


Breyton recommend Toyo or Michelin


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] BBS LM's, can't wait to get them for my S4


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh bugger, they look damned nice.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Can I throw a spanner in the works??










http://www.360forged.com/


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

LM's will look reeeeeeaaaaaaalllly nice


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bit like this:










Note difference between way fronts and rears are sprayed.

Full thread here.

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ick+335i&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&safe=active&sa=N


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Seems the fronts and rears are sprayed the same but they (the centres vs spokes) are mounted differently (as standard) hence they look different.

Does look bloody nice. Bit concerned how they will sit in the arches (his is lowered and the M3 doesnt sit that low http://www.m5board.com/articles/m3e92/24.jpg ) as Ive been concerned that this style of wheel might look small due to the spokes not hitting the edge of the wheel but they do look smart. Have to consider if I kerb them too as they are a bitch to repair I am told.

But currently the competition is between the LMs like these and the Breyton GTS in black with a white/polished (line) lip.


----------



## B225 (Aug 31, 2005)

Leg, I think you alluded to this in your last post, but my issue with the LMs is that with the spokes and rims being different colours and the spokes being recessed quite a lot, the wheels give the optical illusion of being a lot smaller than they actually are. Everytime I see a car on these wheels, on first look I assume it is riding on 16" or 17" wheels. The breytons or the BBS CH do the car far more justice. As always beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wheels on this 5 are nice...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I like those. Saw them in the flesh on a 5'er yesterday, looked really good. Do you want the OEM "look", as all others are obviously non-OEM?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> I like those. Saw them in the flesh on a 5'er yesterday, looked really good. Do you want the OEM "look", as all others are obviously non-OEM?


You know Neil, I'm not sure what I want. Its bloody habit, I have no intention of modding the M3 but I just cant run a standard car anymore.

I only modded the TT cos there were so many around, no reason to do that with an M3 but here I am, buying a second set of wheels.

I really like the Breyton GTS Race and am just waiting to find out the weights then Ill decide colour (might just go for silver in the end) and then Ill probably go for those but a set of those ones on that 5 in 19'' might tempt me if I could find out where I can get them.

I am NOT modding anything else though. No I'm not, no way, not a chance, no....ooh look at those carbon fibe interior trim bits come to Leg my precious, arrghhhh!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> I really like the Breyton GTS Race


GTS in gunmetal look good.



Leg said:


> a set of those ones on that 5 in 19'' might tempt me if I could find out where I can get them.


Surely your local friendly BMW dealer?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Try here? http://www.mstyle.co.uk/


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks.

Found out the weights for the Breyton GTS Race wheel:

19 inch fronts 9.0kg
19 inch rears 9.5kg

20 inch fronts 10kg
20 inch rears 11kg

Nice! That is lower than BBS CHs and LMs by a fair chunk.

Direct from Breyton in Germany (Crikey my German is rusty!!). They told me they had gone all out on this one to reduce weight as much as possible. Looks liek they managed it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like the ones then.


----------

